# Quando l'amante è messa da parte..



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

*Quando l'amante è messa da parte..*

sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.



scusami ma...io non amo questo tipo di donne, proprio per niente.
Liberatene subito.
Senza pietà.
Sono dei vampiri emotivi e basta.


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


scusa ma se ti frega poco di lei..da come si evince se no starebbe meno male sta crista
perchè ti fai le pippe se chiuderla o no?
capisco fossi preso
ma non è così
le fai solo del bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


e ci hai messo 3 anni per capirlo? WOW


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


Credo che tu faccia bene.
Se sei stato chiaro con lei fin dall'inizio non hai nulla di cui pentirti. 
Spero solo che lei non faccia qualche cazzata come contattare tua moglie o cose così. Il fatto che sia single non è positivo


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.



chiudi e pure di corsa!
una donna cosi evitala.... e attento che non ti crei casini


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami ma...io non amo questo tipo di donne, proprio per niente.
> Liberatene subito.
> Senza pietà.
> Sono dei vampiri emotivi e basta.



Non posso metterla in questi termini perchè le voglio un gran bene ed ha fatto anche tanto per me, ma è ora che pensi alla sua vita, senza di me.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami ma...io non amo questo tipo di donne, proprio per niente.
> Liberatene subito.
> Senza pietà.
> Sono dei vampiri emotivi e basta.


Quoto:up:

Non posso approvarti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami ma...io non amo questo tipo di donne, proprio per niente.
> Liberatene subito.
> Senza pietà.
> Sono dei vampiri emotivi e basta.



quoto la divina


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che tu faccia bene.
> Se sei stato chiaro con lei fin dall'inizio non hai nulla di cui pentirti.
> Spero solo che lei non *faccia qualche cazzata come contattare tua moglie *o cose così. Il fatto che sia single non è positivo


ecco abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa come al solito!


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non posso metterla in questi termini perchè le voglio un gran bene ed ha fatto anche tanto per me, ma è ora che pensi alla sua vita, senza di me.


mah
io dubito un po di quelle che fanno così

poi fai te ma ocio


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non posso metterla in questi termini perchè le voglio un gran bene ed ha fatto anche tanto per me, ma è ora che pensi alla sua vita, senza di me.


E' ovvio che tu le voglia bene e lei dovrebbe volerne a te sapendo stare al suo posto


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' ovvio che tu le voglia bene e lei dovrebbe volerne a te sapendo stare al suo posto


:up:


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' ovvio che tu le voglia bene e lei dovrebbe volerne a te sapendo stare al suo posto


ma se si è innamorata so cazzi
scusate il francesismo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non posso metterla in questi termini perchè *le voglio un gran bene* ed ha fatto anche tanto per me, ma è ora che pensi alla sua vita, senza di me.



però.....posso cazziarti un pò?


se le avessi voluto un gran bene avresti cercato, nel tempo, di emanciparla un pò da te

non dico che ti devi sentire responsabile o in colpa, sono d'accordo che la cosa migliore, adesso, sarebbe tagliare di netto

ma volerle veramente bene significava anche lasciarla prima, IMHO


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non posso metterla in questi termini perchè le voglio un gran bene ed ha fatto anche tanto per me, ma è ora che pensi alla sua vita, senza di me.


Sì, è ora. Non so chi sia il vampiro emotivo... fatto sta che da questa storia avete da perdere tutti e due, chi per un verso, chi per l'altro.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? *sono 3 anni*, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


ecco appunto...
che cazzo pretendevi....

lei sarà un po deficente...
ma potevi tagliarla prima....

vedi che una donna purtroppo spera sempre...SEMPRE!!!!
per una donna innamorata un" no"...equivale ad un probabilmente si...
spera sempre che le cose cambino...e più le stai accanto...più la cerchi e più lei spera...
ti sarai accorto da tempo che lei era presa no???...

sei uno strozo al quadrato...
perchè oltre tua moglie che, se saprà, soffrirà....perchè preparati....le amanti ferite sono pericolose..(io ne so qualcosa)quando la mollerai....potrebbe anche andare dritta dritta a casa tua ad informarla...potrebbe eh??

e poi hai illuso lei...
perchè anche se non le hai mai detto che avresti lasciato tua moglie,con i tuoi comportamenti assidui(3 anni)tranquillo che le hai fatto sperare il contrario...

scusa....
ma sto 3d mi ha fatto incazzare...


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non posso metterla in questi termini perchè le voglio un gran bene ed ha fatto anche tanto per me, ma è ora che pensi alla sua vita, senza di me.


cosa ha fatto per te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco appunto...
> che cazzo pretendevi....
> 
> lei sarà un po deficente...
> ...


pure a me...3 anni sono tanti.


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però.....posso cazziarti un pò?
> 
> 
> se le avessi voluto un gran bene avresti cercato, nel tempo, di emanciparla un pò da te
> ...



giustissimo, per questo ho ammesso le mie colpe.. è ovvio che in questi 3 anni ho goduto della situazione, finchè era gestibile.. non credo di averne approfittato, però non ho neanche fatto quello che dovevo nei tempi giusti.. 
a debole scusante devo dire che le ho provate tutte per farla desistere, ma col ragionamento non ho ottenuto risultati, quindi prendo in parola il vostro consiglio e chiudo bruscamente.. non credo mi farà del male, non è matta, è innamorata e sola. riallacciandomi ai miei interventi in altri thread, le storie devono essere tra pari, altrimenti prima o poi ci si mette nei guai.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco appunto...
> che cazzo pretendevi....
> 
> lei sarà un po deficente...
> ...


Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo
Io sono stata l'amante di un uomo per due anni e mezzo. Le cose erano chiare dall'inizio e non ho mai sperato. Avrebbe potuto continuare altri 10 anni ma io sapevo quale era il mio posto nella sua vita.
Se me ne fossi innamorata o avessi chiesto di più sarebbero solo stati cavoli miei. 
Io non credo che lui sia uno stronzo


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco appunto...
> che cazzo pretendevi....
> 
> lei sarà un po deficente...
> ...


hai le tue buone ragioni, ed accetto qualche insulto..


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> giustissimo, per questo ho ammesso le mie colpe.. è ovvio che in questi 3 anni ho goduto della situazione, finchè era gestibile.. non credo di averne approfittato, però non ho neanche fatto quello che dovevo nei tempi giusti..
> a debole scusante devo dire che le ho provate tutte per farla desistere, ma col ragionamento non ho ottenuto risultati, quindi prendo in parola il vostro consiglio e chiudo bruscamente.. non credo mi farà del male, non è matta, è *innamorata e sola*. riallacciandomi ai miei interventi in altri thread, le storie devono essere tra pari, altrimenti prima o poi ci si mette nei guai.


e te pare poco! 
con le stesse caratteristiche e soli 6 mesi di relazione l'amante del mio ex compagno me la sono ritrovata sotto casa! 
ora io mi auguro non sia il tuo caso....


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco appunto...
> che cazzo pretendevi....
> 
> lei sarà un po deficente...
> ...



io non sono d'accordo...se una donna decide di essere l'amante deve anche sapere stare al suo posto però!
lui avrà le sue colpe...per carità ma non esageriamo


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo
> Io sono stata l'amante di un uomo per due anni e mezzo. *Le cose erano chiare dall'inizio e non ho mai sperato.* Avrebbe potuto continuare altri 10 anni ma io sapevo quale era il mio posto nella sua vita.
> Se me ne fossi innamorata o avessi chiesto di più sarebbero solo stati cavoli miei.
> Io non credo che lui sia uno stronzo


è diversa la tua esperienza..
come dici non ti sei innamorata...non hai preteso nulla di più..
lei invece stava male e lui ne era consapevole


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo
> Io sono stata l'amante di un uomo per due anni e mezzo. Le cose erano chiare dall'inizio e non ho mai sperato. Avrebbe potuto continuare altri 10 anni ma io sapevo quale era il mio posto nella sua vita.
> Se me ne fossi innamorata o avessi chiesto di più sarebbero solo stati cavoli miei.
> Io non credo che lui sia uno stronzo



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> giustissimo, per questo ho ammesso le mie colpe.. è ovvio che in questi 3 anni *ho goduto della situazione, finchè era gestibile.. non credo di averne approfittato, però non ho neanche fatto quello che dovevo nei tempi giusti..
> *a debole scusante devo dire che le ho provate tutte per *farla desistere*, ma col ragionamento non ho ottenuto risultati, quindi prendo in parola il vostro consiglio e chiudo bruscamente.. non credo mi farà del male, non è matta, è innamorata e sola. riallacciandomi ai miei interventi in altri thread, le storie devono essere tra pari, altrimenti prima o poi ci si mette nei guai.


farla desistere da che, scusa? dal sognare quello che desiderava, dallo sperare che si avverasse? Perchè se tu anche solo sospettavi che lei sperasse in qualcosa che non le potevi dare... la colpa è abbastanza grave. In certi frangenti, deve decidere chi è emotivamente più forte, perchè è il più lucido.


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però.....posso cazziarti un pò?
> 
> 
> se le avessi voluto un gran bene avresti cercato, nel tempo, di emanciparla un pò da te
> ...


perfetto.  Ma dimentichi sempre un dettaglio,Chiara.

Siamo programmati per non resistere alle tentazioni ed un buco sempre pronto è una tentazione non resistibile.

Sì lo so siamo dei vigliacchi.


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e te pare poco!
> con le stesse caratteristiche e soli 6 mesi di relazione l'amante del mio ex compagno me la sono ritrovata sotto casa!
> ora io mi auguro non sia il tuo caso....



visti i commenti, meglio lei sotto casa che qualcuno di voi...

sono tranquillo, in 3 anni ci si può anche conoscere bene.. non sarò un mostro con lei, non potrei mai.. sono certo che con il dovuto tatto capirà.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è diversa la tua esperienza..
> come dici non ti sei innamorata...non hai preteso nulla di più..
> lei invece stava male e lui ne era consapevole


Ma se mi fossi innamorata non avrei mai pensato che lui fosse uno stronzo
Sarebbe stato solo e unicamente un problema mio.
Ripeto sono convinta che sia una questione di ruoli e se capisci che in quel ruolo non riesci a stare ti togli ma non colpevolizzi nessuno


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è diversa la tua esperienza..
> come dici non ti sei innamorata...non hai preteso nulla di più..
> lei invece stava male e lui ne era consapevole


Quoto Annuccia: quella è la differenza fondamentale.


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> hai le tue buone ragioni, ed accetto qualche insulto..



ma soprattutto che ti serva da lezione

a me dispiace per lei, tu metti faccine tristi ma va lei come sta combinata...:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perfetto.  Ma dimentichi sempre un dettaglio,Chiara.
> 
> Siamo programmati per non resistere alle *tentazioni ed un buco sempre pronto è una tentazione non resistibile.
> *
> Sì lo so siamo dei vigliacchi.


Spero di essere stata per il mio amante qualcosa di più di questo
I vigliacchi sono quelli che per tenersi quel buco ti illudono e questo non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> giustissimo, per questo ho ammesso le mie colpe.. è ovvio che in questi 3 anni ho goduto della situazione, finchè era gestibile.. non credo di averne approfittato, però non ho neanche fatto quello che dovevo nei tempi giusti..
> a debole scusante devo dire che le ho provate tutte per farla desistere, ma col ragionamento non ho ottenuto risultati, quindi prendo in parola il vostro consiglio e chiudo bruscamente.. non credo mi farà del male, non è matta, è innamorata e sola. riallacciandomi ai miei interventi in altri thread, le storie devono essere tra pari, altrimenti prima o poi ci si mette nei guai.


se lei si è innamorata davvero,6 già nei guai


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se mi fossi innamorata non avrei mai pensato che lui fosse uno stronzo
> Sarebbe stato solo e unicamente un problema mio.
> Ripeto sono convinta che sia una questione di ruoli e se capisci che in quel ruolo non riesci a stare ti togli ma non colpevolizzi nessuno


Lui non ha mica detto che lei lo sta colpevolizzando; ha detto che lei sta male, non ce la fa più a stare in questo tipo di relazione.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perfetto. Ma dimentichi sempre un dettaglio,Chiara.
> 
> *Siamo programmati per non resistere alle tentazioni ed un buco sempre pronto è una tentazione non resistibile*.
> 
> Sì lo so siamo dei vigliacchi.


che brutta sta descrizione però


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero di essere stata per il mio amante qualcosa di più di questo
> I vigliacchi sono quelli che per tenersi quel buco ti illudono e questo non mi sembra il caso.


Prova a ruotare il cannocchiale,tenendo conto di 2 dettagli importanti

Lele ha scritto chiaramente che: 1-lei è innamorata  2-lei è sola.


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che brutta sta descrizione però


brutta ma profondamente vera


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma soprattutto che ti serva da lezione
> 
> a me dispiace per lei, tu metti faccine tristi ma va lei come sta combinata...:singleeye:


Sta combinata così perchè è un'altra di quelle che pensa "si si dice così ma mi ama, figurati lo vedo come mi guarda come fa sesso con me, non può non amarmi. E poi dopo tre anni mica è solo sesso...." 
Ma porco schifo se un uomo ti dice che sei una parentisi, un'oasi felice, quello sei. 
Abbiamo uno che è stato onesto e mo' lo crocefissiamo perchè lei si è innamorata.
Boh.....sono un'aliena


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui non ha mica detto che lei lo sta colpevolizzando; ha detto che lei sta male, non ce la fa più a stare in questo tipo di relazione.



ok...allora se sta male deve anche tirarsene fuori non credi?

se io inizio a frequentare un uomo sposato devo anche mettere in conto che posso innamorarmi...ma sta anche a me capire dove mi devo fermare! 

fermo restando che lui ha sbagliato a tradire, a continuare per 3 anni...gli possiamo dare tutte le colpe che vogliamo però una donna che decide di iniziare una relazione con uomo sposato DEVE sapere che quella relazione non piò dargli di più!


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

vi lascio per il week end, vi leggerò, mi fanno bene i vostri commenti, tutti, nessuno escluso. 

:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> brutta ma profondamente vera


Ribadisco so di non essere stata solo quello...........Quindi non generalizziamo


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta combinata così perchè è un'altra di quelle che pensa "si si dice così ma mi ama, figurati lo vedo come mi guarda come fa sesso con me, non può non amarmi. E poi dopo tre anni mica è solo sesso...."
> Ma porco schifo se un uomo ti dice che sei una parentisi, un'oasi felice, quello sei.
> Abbiamo uno che è stato onesto e mo' lo crocefissiamo perchè lei si è innamorata.
> Boh.....sono un'aliena


lo crocifiggiamo....no

Gli facciamo presente che non ha saputo governare la situazione.....sì


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Prova a ruotare il cannocchiale,tenendo conto di 2 dettagli importanti
> 
> Lele ha scritto chiaramente che: 1-lei è innamorata  2-lei è sola.


Era sola anche quando si è messa con un uomo sposato che non le ha promesso amore eterno.....


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> vi lascio per il week end, vi leggerò, mi fanno bene i vostri commenti, tutti, nessuno escluso.
> 
> :up:


buon week-end


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se mi fossi innamorata non avrei mai pensato che lui fosse uno stronzo
> Sarebbe stato solo e unicamente un problema mio.
> Ripeto sono convinta che sia una questione di ruoli e se capisci che in quel ruolo non riesci a stare *ti togli *ma non colpevolizzi nessuno


lei non si sarebbe tolta mai a quanto leggo....

doveva tagliarla lui prima quando si è reso conto che per lei c'era molto di piu.....perchè farla continuare a soffrire...
mica se ne è accorto ieri???

ecco perchè ho detto stronzo anche se mi scuso...in effetti..sono stata sgarbata
però beh...
stronzo magari
non lo dico

poco leale??


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo crocifiggiamo....no
> 
> Gli facciamo presente che non ha saputo governare la situazione.....sì


Ma come la governi la situazione?
Ti ho dettto chiaro che non ti amo che sei una parentesi. Per me è così e mi sta bene. Per te no. Ok molliamo il colpo....
A me non sembra complicato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perfetto.  Ma dimentichi sempre un dettaglio,Chiara.
> 
> Siamo programmati per non resistere alle tentazioni ed un buco sempre pronto è una tentazione non resistibile.
> 
> Sì lo so siamo dei vigliacchi.



ti devo dare ragione, ma in parte

perchè ho avuto un amante che mi raccontò la sua esperienza(passata) simile a quella di lele
lui l'amante ce l'aveva fin da quando era fidanzato, sempre la stessa, single
lei accettò il suo matrimonio e cominciò a vacillare solo alla nascita del secondo figlio di lui
era sempre pronta per lui, come dici bene tu

come rovescio della medaglia, e a riprova che non tutti gli uomini sono uguali, ne conosco anche che sono UOMINI,
e non amorfi _pezzi di carne attaccati a un cazzo _(cit.) e, se è il caso, sanno tenersi il membro nei pantaloni


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei non si sarebbe tolta mai a quanto leggo....
> 
> doveva tagliarla lui prima quando si è reso conto che per lei c'era molto di piu.....perchè farla continuare a soffrire...
> mica se ne è accorto ieri???
> ...


Per nulla per quel che mi riguarda. Forse un tantino egoista....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero di essere stata per il mio amante qualcosa di più di questo
> I vigliacchi sono quelli che per tenersi quel buco ti illudono e questo non mi sembra il caso.



brava :up:


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...allora se sta male deve anche tirarsene fuori non credi?
> 
> se io inizio a frequentare un uomo sposato devo anche mettere in conto che posso innamorarmi...ma sta anche a me capire dove mi devo fermare!
> 
> fermo restando che lui ha sbagliato a tradire, a continuare per 3 anni...gli possiamo dare tutte le colpe che vogliamo però una donna che decide di iniziare una relazione con uomo sposato DEVE sapere che quella relazione non piò dargli di più!



tutt'ora giura che preferisce questa situazione piuttosto che non avermi.. però se le dico che il tempo che dedico a lei spesso è tempo che tolgo a mia figlia, dovrebbe capirmi.. ed invece sta male.. cerca lavoro ?? da 1 anno e mezzo... ma mica si è trasferita per me.. nooooo ???!!! la premessa è sempre stata "io la famiglia non la lascio e non la trascuro", detto e ribadito tante volte, l'ultima poco fa, quando le ho confermato per la ventesima volta che avrei passato il weekend al mare con moglie e figlia.. tutto normale, tranne il suo tono di voce..  basta così..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *lo crocifiggiamo....no*
> 
> Gli facciamo presente che non ha saputo governare la situazione.....sì



certo, qui non si crocifigge nessuno, a parte le sciacquette


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> tutt'ora giura che preferisce questa situazione piuttosto che non avermi.. però se le dico che il tempo che dedico a lei spesso è tempo che tolgo a mia figlia, dovrebbe capirmi.. ed invece sta male.. cerca lavoro ?? da 1 anno e mezzo... ma mica si è trasferita per me.. nooooo ???!!! la premessa è sempre stata "io la famiglia non la lascio e non la trascuro", detto e ribadito tante volte, l'ultima poco fa, quando le ho confermato per la ventesima volta che avrei passato il weekend al mare con moglie e figlia.. tutto normale, tranne il suo tono di voce.. basta così..



a questo punto devi essere fermo e risoluto tu! 
chiudi questa cosa e in fretta...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti devo dare ragione, ma in parte
> 
> perchè ho avuto un amante che mi raccontò la sua esperienza(passata) simile a quella di lele
> lui l'amante ce l'aveva fin da quando era fidanzato, sempre la stessa, single
> ...


Scelta sua. Non capisco perchè lo stronzo sia lui.
ma cavoli siamo donne maggiorenni e conosenzienti se non siamo in grado di dire no a un uomo che secondo noi ci sta usando stiamo messe proprio male
Scusate ma io non riesco ad avere la comprensione che avete voi
Mi fanno solo incazzare queste storie
E sono dalla parte degli uomini, quando sono onesti fino a risultare stronzi, e non illudono.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scelta sua. Non capisco perchè lo stronzo sia lui.
> ma cavoli siamo donne maggiorenni e conosenzienti se non siamo in grado di dire no a un uomo che secondo noi ci sta usando stiamo messe proprio male
> Scusate ma io non riesco ad avere la comprensione che avete voi
> Mi fanno solo incazzare queste storie
> E sono dalla parte degli uomini, quando sono onesti fino a risultare stronzi, e non illudono.



concordo!


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco so di non essere stata solo quello...........Quindi non generalizziamo


tu 6 stata molto   molto    molto fortunata,allora


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> tutt'ora giura che preferisce questa situazione piuttosto che non avermi.. però se le dico che il tempo che dedico a lei spesso è tempo che tolgo a mia figlia, dovrebbe capirmi.. ed invece sta male.. cerca lavoro ?? da 1 anno e mezzo... ma mica si è trasferita per me.. nooooo ???!!! la premessa è sempre stata "io la famiglia non la lascio e non la trascuro", detto e ribadito tante volte, l'ultima poco fa, quando le ho confermato per la ventesima volta che avrei passato il weekend al mare con moglie e figlia.. tutto normale, tranne il suo tono di voce..  basta così..


Mollala


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mollala


stiamo scrivendo le stesse cose


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, qui non si crocifigge nessuno, a parte le sciacquette



per carità, salavate qualche sciacquetta, fanno comodo in certi casi...


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> tutt'ora giura che preferisce questa situazione piuttosto che non avermi.. però se le dico che il tempo che dedico a lei spesso è tempo che tolgo a mia figlia, dovrebbe capirmi.. ed invece sta male.. cerca lavoro ?? da 1 anno e mezzo... ma mica si è trasferita per me.. nooooo ???!!! la premessa è sempre stata "io la famiglia non la lascio e non la trascuro", detto e ribadito tante volte, l'ultima poco fa, quando le ho confermato per la ventesima volta che avrei passato il weekend al mare con moglie e figlia.. tutto normale, tranne il suo tono di voce..  basta così..


allora mollala senza tentennamenti.   al limite sii paterno con lei,se è più giovane di te

ma falle capire che chi sta andando oltre è lei.   ciò premesso,resto dell'idea che avresti fatto bene a chiudere ben prima di adesso


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> per carità, salavate qualche sciacquetta, fanno comodo in certi casi...


no


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu 6 stata molto   molto    molto fortunata,allora


Non è questione di fortuna.
E' che se vado con un uomo, cerco di non farmi prendere per il culo. (scusate mmi sto scaldando). E se vado con un uomo sposato so esattamente cosa sono per lui. Se mi innamoro e lui si dice innamorato ma continua a trombarsi la moglie, scusa ma sono io la cretina che crede nel suo amore. Poi lui sarà anche uno stronzo  ma quella che si fa trombare sono io.
Ho il fumo che mi esce dalle orecchie


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta combinata così perchè è un'altra di quelle che pensa "si si dice così ma mi ama, figurati lo vedo come mi guarda come fa sesso con me, non può non amarmi. E poi dopo tre anni mica è solo sesso...."
> Ma porco schifo se un uomo ti dice che sei una parentisi, un'oasi felice, quello sei.
> Abbiamo uno che è stato onesto e mo' lo crocefissiamo perchè lei si è innamorata.
> Boh.....sono un'aliena


lui è stato onesto (bè, moglie a parte) e quindi lei non era tenuta ad innamorarsi...

peccato che non funzioni così!

purtroppo lei si è innamorata di uno sposato, spero solo che dimentichi presto questo disastro
e che serva di lezione anche a lei


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come la governi la situazione?
> Ti ho dettto chiaro che non ti amo che sei una parentesi. Per me è così e mi sta bene. Per te no. Ok molliamo il colpo....
> A me non sembra complicato


non lo è. a patto che la stazione ricevente sia sintonizzata sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.

ma se capisci che la frequenza non è la stessa,chiudi il contatto


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è questione di fortuna.
> E' che se vado con un uomo, cerco di non farmi prendere per il culo. (scusate mmi sto scaldando). E se vado con un uomo sposato so esattamente cosa sono per lui. Se mi innamoro e lui si dice innamorato ma continua a trombarsi la moglie, scusa ma sono io la cretina che crede nel suo amore. Poi lui sarà anche uno stronzo  ma quella che si fa trombare sono io.
> Ho il fumo che mi esce dalle orecchie


quoto in toto. :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scelta sua. Non capisco perchè lo stronzo sia lui.
> ma cavoli siamo donne maggiorenni e conosenzienti se non siamo in grado di dire no a un uomo che secondo noi ci sta usando stiamo messe proprio male
> Scusate ma io non riesco ad avere la comprensione che avete voi
> Mi fanno solo incazzare queste storie
> E sono dalla parte degli uomini, quando sono onesti fino a risultare stronzi, e non illudono.



infatti, la penso come te

fermo restando che lei è quel tipo di donna debole che , come tu sai bene, io DETESTO 

dico solo che ci vuole un equilibrio tra le parti:
se anche lui è stato onesto fin dall'inizio, vedendo che lei gli si attaccava come una cozza
avrebbe dovuto essere più duro nel mettere i paletti o quantomeno metterli prima


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> lui è stato onesto (bè, moglie a parte) e* quindi lei non era tenuta ad innamorarsi...*
> 
> peccato che non funzioni così!
> 
> ...


No non è che non era tenuta. Ma nel momento che ti innamori non ti incazzi se lui passa il week con la moglie.
E' una cosa che devi risolvere da sola


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti devo dare ragione, ma in parte
> 
> perchè ho avuto un amante che mi raccontò la sua esperienza(passata) simile a quella di lele
> lui l'amante ce l'aveva fin da quando era fidanzato, sempre la stessa, single
> ...


eh....dicono anche a me che esistano.....


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> lui è stato onesto (bè, moglie a parte) e quindi lei non era tenuta ad innamorarsi...
> 
> peccato che non funzioni così!
> 
> ...


non si tratta di "non essere tenute a..."

ma ripeto se vai con uno sposato e lui ti dice che non ci può essere altro non puoi trasferirti per stare vicino a lui...non farti una vita tua e tante belle cose! 

anche io spero per lei che dimentichi in fretta... però free a volte bisogna anche dire che le rogne alcune donne se le vanno a cercare


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco appunto...
> che cazzo pretendevi....
> 
> lei sarà un po deficente...
> ...


:up:
brava!!!
se le volevi bene, e vedevi il coinvolgimento di lei perchè non lasciarla prima?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, la penso come te
> 
> fermo restando che lei è quel tipo di donna debole che , come tu sai bene, io DETESTO
> 
> ...


Su questo concordo


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è questione di fortuna.
> E' che se vado con un uomo, cerco di non farmi prendere per il culo. (scusate mmi sto scaldando). E se vado con un uomo sposato so esattamente cosa sono per lui. Se mi innamoro e lui si dice innamorato ma continua a trombarsi la moglie, scusa ma sono io la cretina che crede nel suo amore. Poi lui sarà anche uno stronzo ma quella che si fa trombare sono io.
> Ho il fumo che mi esce dalle orecchie



quoto!


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, la penso come te
> 
> fermo restando che lei è quel tipo di donna debole che , come tu sai bene, io DETESTO
> 
> ...



quoto!


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, la penso come te
> 
> fermo restando che lei è quel tipo di donna debole che , come tu sai bene, io DETESTO
> 
> ...


infatti...quello che stiamo facendo notare a Lele è che il suo unico (grosso) errore è stato temporeggiare troppo.

il resto va benissimo tutto quello che scrivete tu,Farfalla e Simy


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti...quello che stiamo facendo notare a Lele è che il suo unico (grosso) errore è stato temporeggiare troppo.
> 
> il resto va benissimo tutto quello che scrivete tu,Farfalla e Simy



si, me la sono presa mooolto comoda ed in parte le ho anche creduto.. è stata una relazione splendida, un sogno per certi versi, ma pur sempre una relazione extra. 
ed ora fuggo, se avete domande risponderò lunedì ;-)


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non è che non era tenuta. Ma nel momento che ti innamori non ti incazzi se lui passa il week con la moglie.
> *E' una cosa che devi risolvere da sola*


certo, ho anche detto che spero che le serva da lezione
ma anche a lui, dai
2 lezioni


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> si, *me la sono presa mooolto comoda ed in parte le ho anche creduto.. è stata una relazione splendida, un sogno per certi versi*, ma pur sempre una relazione extra.
> ed ora fuggo, se avete domande risponderò lunedì ;-)



pure te però è.... :incazzato:


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non si tratta di "non essere tenute a..."
> 
> ma ripeto se vai con uno sposato e lui ti dice che non ci può essere altro non puoi trasferirti per stare vicino a lui...non farti una vita tua e tante belle cose!
> 
> anche io spero per lei che dimentichi in fretta... però free a volte bisogna anche dire che* le rogne alcune donne se le vanno a cercare*



indubbiamente:up:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non si tratta di "non essere tenute a..."
> 
> ma ripeto se vai con uno sposato e lui ti dice che non ci può essere altro non puoi trasferirti per stare vicino a lui...non farti una vita tua e tante belle cose!
> 
> anche io spero per lei che dimentichi in fretta... però free a volte bisogna anche *dire che le rogne alcune donne se le vanno a cercare*


:fischio:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :fischio:


ecco vale pure per te :incazzato:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scelta sua. Non capisco perchè lo stronzo sia lui.
> ma cavoli siamo donne maggiorenni e conosenzienti se non siamo in grado di dire no a un uomo che secondo noi ci sta usando stiamo messe proprio male
> Scusate ma io non riesco ad avere la comprensione che avete voi
> Mi fanno solo incazzare queste storie
> E sono dalla parte degli uomini, quando sono onesti fino a risultare stronzi, e non illudono.


lui è stato onestissimo per carità...
il punto è..se la tua amante soffre e tu te ne accorgi...
se si innamora di te e tu non potrai mai essere per lei quello che desidera...che fai????
tagli subito..o aspetti ancora ancora e ancora che cuocia perbenino???
scusa

e sai adesso questa che casino pianterà su quando lui la mollerà....


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco vale pure per te :incazzato:



:fischio::fischio:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :fischio::fischio:


tebeeeeeeeeeee :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tebeeeeeeeeeee :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



non c'è.  E' con Min ad incendiare le...hemm...non posso scriverlo.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non c'è. E' con Min ad incendiare le...hemm...non posso scriverlo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
di che colore è la fiamma?


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

*MINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> di che colore è la fiamma?


non so, ora mi manda il video anche lei

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5VTb9HEd-Y


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> tutt'ora giura che preferisce questa situazione piuttosto che non avermi.. però se le dico che il tempo che dedico a lei spesso è tempo che tolgo a mia figlia, dovrebbe capirmi.. ed invece sta male.. cerca lavoro ?? da 1 anno e mezzo... ma mica si è trasferita per me.. nooooo ???!!! la premessa è sempre stata "io la famiglia non la lascio e non la trascuro", detto e ribadito tante volte, l'ultima poco fa, quando le ho confermato per la ventesima volta che avrei passato il weekend al mare con moglie e figlia.. tutto normale, tranne il suo tono di voce..  basta così..


Io non riesco a capire perché le devi dar conto di quello che fai nel week.end?
Le hai confermato? Come se fosse in dubbio?

E' questo che mi da fastidio dei tradimenti...il dare importanza ad una terza persona.
Ti credo che ti si è attaccata a cozza, la tratti come se fosse al pari di tuo moglie..una fidanzata.


Allontanati prima e poi lasciala, questa è pericolosa!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire perché le devi dar conto di quello che fai nel week.end?
> Le hai confermato? Come se fosse in dubbio?
> 
> E' questo che mi da fastidio dei tradimenti...il dare importanza ad una terza persona.
> ...


:unhappy:non oso pensare....


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :unhappy:non oso pensare....


non farà nulla
si arrabbierà ma non farà nulla che possa lederlo


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire perché le devi dar conto di quello che fai nel week.end?
> Le hai confermato? Come se fosse in dubbio?
> 
> E' questo che mi da fastidio dei tradimenti...il dare importanza ad una terza persona.
> ...


Non credo,lei sembra più del modello autodistruttivo


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non farà nulla
> si arrabbierà ma non farà nulla che possa lederlo





perplesso ha detto:


> Non credo,lei sembra più del modello autodistruttivo


Dite? Secondo me sono quelle che s'incazzano di più per essere state illuse!


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dite? Secondo me sono quelle che s'incazzano di più per essere state illuse!


si arriverà a livelli di rabbia assurdi, che alla fine faranno stare male solo lei
ma a lui non farà del male, perchè è innamorata


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non farà nulla
> si arrabbierà ma non farà nulla che possa lederlo


fino a quando non si renderà conto di averlo davvero perso....
perchè inizialmente aspetterà che ci ripensi...
perchè dopo 3 anni se lo aspetta fidati
 poi magari lo cerca lei...lui si nega
aspetta ancora
poi o lo ricatta..

o scatena l'inferno...

in ogni caso
non vorrei essere nei panni di nessuno dei "tre"....


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si arriverà a livelli di rabbia assurdi, che alla fine faranno stare male solo lei
> ma a lui non farà del male, perchè è innamorata


Magari proprio per questo, secondo me, non capirà perché lui voglia lasciare una fidanzata tanto innamorata....


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dite? Secondo me sono quelle che s'incazzano di più per essere state illuse!


illusa lei s'è illusa di sicuro.    ma se fosse del tipo facocero,leleware l'avrebbe già capito


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

*cmq*

una donna single.....
non conosco l'età...
che decide di rimanere anche "per sempre"accanto ad un uomo che non sarà mai suo......un uomo CHE AMA che la sera fa l'amore e si addormenta accanto ad un altra donna...
che arriva a dire "va bene così pur di perderti"..e rinuncia all'eventualità di avere una vita tutta sua..una famiglia tutta sua...che rinuncia all'opportunità di amare liberamente ed essere felice...
...............non so dare aggettivi...
vi giuro che non li trovo...
dico solo che è triste....molto triste....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si arriverà a livelli di rabbia assurdi, che alla fine faranno stare male solo lei
> ma a lui non farà del male, perchè è innamorata


E la troveremo in questo forum a lamentarsi di essere stata lasciata dal suo amante che ha preferito stare con una moglie che non amava


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fino a quando non si renderà conto di averlo davvero perso....
> perchè inizialmente aspetterà che ci ripensi...
> perchè dopo 3 anni se lo aspetta fidati
> poi magari lo cerca lei...lui si nega
> ...





Eliade ha detto:


> Magari proprio per questo, secondo me, non capirà perché lui voglia lasciare una fidanzata tanto innamorata....


ma non so, ho qualche dubbio
il tempo lo dirà


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> illusa lei s'è illusa di sicuro.    ma se fosse del tipo facocero,leleware l'avrebbe già capito


Non sono convinta, se il dolore l'accecasse potrebbe decidere di rendergli pan per focaccia.


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E la troveremo in questo forum a lamentarsi di essere stata lasciata dal suo amante che ha preferito stare con una moglie che non amava


e noi le daremo una pacca sulla spalla, e le diremo forza ragazza


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono convinta, se il dolore l'accecasse potrebbe decidere di rendergli pan per focaccia.


boh. una che x 3 anni se ne sta buona buona nell'angolo e si contenta delle briciole.....può avere una reazione feroce?

forse,ma solo contro di lui.     ma continuo a ritenere che non sia questo il caso


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh. una che x 3 anni se ne sta buona buona nell'angolo e si contenta delle briciole.....può avere una reazione feroce?
> 
> forse,ma solo contro di lui.     ma continuo a ritenere che non sia questo il caso


Eh si che può. Se ne è stata buona proprio perché ha avuto le briciole...
Basta che non inizi a pensare roba del tipo :"mi ha presa in giro","ho sacrificato tutto per lui", e bla...bla...bla...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E la troveremo in questo forum a lamentarsi di essere stata lasciata dal suo amante che ha *preferito stare con una moglie che non amava*




certo...

si chiama COSTRIZIONE...





nella notte dei tempi.....quando il mio ex fidanzato scoprìì che l'avevo tradito..l'altro era felice....
credeva che tolto di mezzo lui..potevamo essere felici insieme...perchè eravamo in sintonia....
cxhe potevamo provare a questo punto a stare insieme...io ero presa da lui è vero..e la sintonia c'era eccome ...ma non bastava...non per me...

"mi dicevi sempre che ero un dio a letto..."
"mi dicevi che mi desideravi..."

ti ho mai detto che ti amavo???
no

anzi approfitto per dire una cosa...
con lui erano scintille ed era bello...
ammetto che cercavo e trovavo il tempo
beh all'epoca potevo farlo...
ma quando lui seppe...
niente aveva senso...
sarei voluta tornare indietro e cancellare...
manco lo pensavo contrariamente a quanto sosteneva il mio fidanzato..COME SE DOPO LA SUA SCOPERTA TUTTO QUELLO CHE EFFETTIVAMENTE IO AVEVO PROVATO CON L'ALTRO NON C'ERA PIU
C'ERA SOLO PAURA PAURA FOTTUTA DI PERDERE CIO CHE REALMENTE AMAVO..PER...UNO SVAGO?? COSA?


COLPITA AFFONDATA...


----------



## oceansize (27 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e noi le daremo una pacca sulla spalla, e le diremo forza ragazza


Se le vuoi davvero bene come dici, parlale e interrompi la relazione, *senza ripensamenti.* Ti ha fatto comodo fino a che non è diventata un "problema". Se lei nn è abbastanza forte da troncare, fallo tu. Le farai male, molto, ma questo limbo è peggio. Nn è facile ma glielo devi,* non tutti sono forti* da rinunciare a qualcosa che li fa stare bene, anche se il prezzo da pagare è molto alto .
Tu hai una famiglia, degli affetti , fatteli bastare e dalle la possibilità di essere amata totalmente.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Se le vuoi davvero bene come dici, parlale e interrompi la relazione, *senza ripensamenti.* Ti ha fatto comodo fino a che non è diventata un "problema". Se lei nn è abbastanza forte da troncare, fallo tu. Le farai male, molto, ma questo limbo è peggio. Nn è facile ma glielo devi,* non tutti sono forti* da rinunciare a qualcosa che li fa stare bene, anche se il prezzo da pagare è molto alto .
> Tu hai una famiglia, degli affetti , fatteli bastare e dalle la possibilità di essere amata totalmente.


approvo


----------



## ZoDyAkO (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


Si é trasferita mollando il lavoro per starti vicino? Ha praticamente pianificato il suo futuro in funzione della vostra relazione? Si é praticamente suicidata per amore. Le sei rimasto solo tu, che stai per mollarla. Temo che stia per arrivare il conto di 3 anni passati facendo del male a lei e alla tua famiglia. Le parole non contano, contano i fatti. 

S*B


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


tenero cucciolo,
questa sera siediti in divano con una vaschetta di gelato al cioccolato e fallo fuori tutto


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Si é trasferita mollando il lavoro per starti vicino? Ha praticamente pianificato il suo futuro in funzione della vostra relazione? Si é praticamente suicidata per amore. Le sei rimasto solo tu, che stai per mollarla. Temo che stia per arrivare il conto di 3 anni passati facendo del male a lei e alla tua famiglia. Le parole non contano, contano i fatti.
> 
> S*B



:rotfl:sto diventando ripetitiva ma...cavolo me le tirano e lasciatemi fare
quando

la

boccata
 d'aria 
fresca
 diventa broncopolmonite...
"4"
-l'apocalisse-


----------



## aristocat (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se le avessi voluto un gran bene avresti cercato, nel tempo, di emanciparla un pò da te


Quanta verità.... QUANTA!! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo
> Io sono stata l'amante di un uomo per due anni e mezzo. Le cose erano chiare dall'inizio e non ho mai sperato. Avrebbe potuto continuare altri 10 anni ma io sapevo quale era il mio posto nella sua vita.
> Se me ne fossi innamorata o avessi chiesto di più sarebbero solo stati cavoli miei.
> Io non credo che lui sia uno stronzo


Si ma non dimenticarti mai che tu sei sposata...
L'amante di lele no...
Casso per forza ci sperava eh?
Non aveva un uomo a casa ad aspettarla...
Se una donna è sposata...proprio il sapere che comunque ha un marito le impedisce di sperare no?


----------



## elena_ (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


Ah...ecco chi è lele.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Ma secondo me...
Una non sposata che si mette con uno sposato...
NON sa...è incosciente...
NON sa che cosa significa vivere da sposati
Ma intanto sogna...no?

Poi noi uomini insomma...
Ci si trova lì e ci si dice...del resto è na bella storia...
Non voglio farle del male...

Non è tanto la questione del we con la moglie...
La questione è...io non avrò mai un we con lui che è sposato no?

Lele...
Ora sai come si mettono certe cose!

E ancora torna salutare quel film...
Cosa voglio di più...

Lele...
Ma so come ci si sente quando ci si dice...e lei come farà senza di me?

Insomma siamo sempre responsabili di quello che ci viene donato nel cuore!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> chiudi e pure di corsa!
> una donna cosi evitala.... e attento che non ti crei casini



Io sono una donna da evitare e non ho fatto casini a nessuno! Per quanto scema possa essere per voi che siete tutti bravi!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco appunto...
> che cazzo pretendevi....
> 
> lei sarà un po deficente...
> ...


Io sono una amante ferita e ti assicuro che se piantano casini fanno bene, anche se io non l'ho fatto....non per voi poveri mogli, ma per loro stronzi idioti! Sia chiaro!

Sul fatto di illudere condivido, ci giocano e ci si divertono e poi le pazze sono quelle senza uomini!


Ma fanculo tutti va.....

Nulla di personale sia chiaro, solo che certi discorsi qui dentro fanno incazzare anche me!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono una amante ferita e ti assicuro che se piantano casini fanno bene, anche se io non l'ho fatto....non per voi poveri mogli, ma per loro stronzi idioti! Sia chiaro!
> 
> Sul fatto di illudere condivido, ci giocano e ci si divertono e poi le pazze sono quelle senza uomini!
> 
> ...


però scusami...uno sposato che ti illude...illude di cosa?
Minchia è sposato! magari con figli!

Cioè...io non capisco. 
Cosa vuol dire fare l'amante di un uomo sposato e poi dire che è stronzo?
Certo che è stronzo.
Tradisce la moglie quindi...


Questo mondo amantifero sta diventando per me troppo complicato...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e te pare poco!
> con le stesse caratteristiche e soli 6 mesi di relazione l'amante del mio ex compagno me la sono ritrovata sotto casa!
> ora io mi auguro non sia il tuo caso....




Io una cosa vorrei capire, ma tu avresti preferito non sapere, avresti preferito continuare una farsa??? Perchè è stronza lei che te l'ha detto e non LUI che ti ha tradito???? Boh non capirò mai!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:sto diventando ripetitiva ma...cavolo me le tirano e lasciatemi fare
> quando
> 
> la
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## ZoDyAkO (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono una amante ferita e ti assicuro che se piantano casini fanno bene, anche se io non l'ho fatto....non per voi poveri mogli, ma per loro stronzi idioti! Sia chiaro!
> 
> Sul fatto di illudere condivido, ci giocano e ci si divertono e poi le pazze sono quelle senza uomini!
> 
> ...


Scusa, ma se uno racconta cazzate alla donna con cui dorme ogni notte, da cui ha avuto figli, che ha sposato e con la quale ha costruito e basato la sua vita, perché dovrebbe essere sincero con una donna che vede sporadicamente con l'unico scopo di trombarla?

Che t'aspettavi?

S*B


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono una donna da evitare e non ho fatto casini a nessuno! Per quanto scema possa essere per voi che siete tutti bravi!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Diavoletta ciao come stai?
ma sai quante donne subiscono il danno e la beffa e se ne stanno zitte?
mentre i maritini se ne tornano a casa?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo
> Io sono stata l'amante di un uomo per due anni e mezzo. Le cose erano chiare dall'inizio e non ho mai sperato. Avrebbe potuto continuare altri 10 anni ma io sapevo quale era il mio posto nella sua vita.
> Se me ne fossi innamorata o avessi chiesto di più sarebbero solo stati cavoli miei.
> Io non credo che lui sia uno stronzo


Credo che la tua esperienza sia un pò diversa....forse! Intanto tu sei sposata e non sola! 
Quindi di partenza i pensieri e come ci si pone in certe storie credo sia diverso! 

Anche se una donna sa di essere l'amante e spera in qualcosa di diverso, non deve essere per forza sempre una scema e povera sfigata!

Sarà che le favole capitano sempre agli altri ma ogni tanto esiste....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> farla desistere da che, scusa? dal sognare quello che desiderava, dallo sperare che si avverasse? Perchè se tu anche solo sospettavi che lei sperasse in qualcosa che non le potevi dare... la colpa è abbastanza grave. In certi frangenti, deve decidere chi è emotivamente più forte, perchè è il più lucido.


Condivido....aggiungo però che, dal momento che certe cose le capite subito dopo, non capisco perchè non le capite prima di tradire....detto ciò, una volta capito, perchè fate passare anni?
Poi una non si deve manco incazzare???

Scusate io so incazzata eccome!!!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se uno racconta cazzate alla donna con cui dorme ogni notte, da cui ha avuto figli, che ha sposato e con la quale ha costruito e basato la sua vita, perché dovrebbe essere sincero con una donna che vede sporadicamente con l'unico scopo di trombarla?
> 
> Che t'aspettavi?
> 
> S*B



Io niente ci mancherebbe che da un deficiente così che ti vuoi aspettare a me fanno pena quelle che si pensano di essere amate, perchè i mariti restano con loro, figurati!!!!
Vale anche il contrario!


Io sono incazzata perchè a me si è dimenticato di dirmi che si stava sposando....


Diavoletta_78


----------



## ZoDyAkO (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Condivido....aggiungo però che, dal momento che certe cose le capite subito dopo, non capisco perchè non le capite prima di tradire....detto ciò, una volta capito, perchè fate passare anni?
> Poi una non si deve manco incazzare???
> 
> Scusate io so incazzata eccome!!!
> ...


Tradimento ed etica sono due parole che fanno a pugni messe nella stessa frase. Devi capire con chi hai a che fare, e gli elementi li hai tutti. Se poi scegli di illuderti, assumitene la responsabilità quando subentra la disillusione.

Ma come fai a pretendere onestà da un traditore? Ti rendi conto che é un controsenso? A lui interessa scoparti, fregandosene di te e della moglie, racconta bugie a lei come a te. 

Svegliatevi, cazzo!

S*B


----------



## ZoDyAkO (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io niente ci mancherebbe che da un deficiente così che ti vuoi aspettare a me fanno pena quelle che si pensano di essere amate, perchè i mariti restano con loro, figurati!!!!
> Vale anche il contrario!
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sei liberata di una testa di cazzo e non ho ancora visto tappi di champagne volare...

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero di essere stata per il mio amante qualcosa di più di questo
> I vigliacchi sono quelli che per tenersi quel buco ti illudono e questo non mi sembra il caso.


Quoto!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Tradimento ed etica sono due parole che fanno a pugni messe nella stessa frase. Devi capire con chi hai a che fare, e gli elementi li hai tutti. Se poi scegli di illuderti, assumitene la responsabilità quando subentra la disillusione.
> 
> Ma come fai a pretendere onestà da un traditore? Ti rendi conto che é un controsenso? A lui interessa scoparti, fregandosene di te e della moglie, racconta bugie a lei come a te.
> 
> ...



Mi sono svegliata credimi!

Io non sapevo che lui si stava per sposare, quando l'ho conosciuto aveva solo 27 anni e io 28, mi aveva detto di essere single si è sposato l'anno dopo....quindi di essere l'amante l'ho capito tardi!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Ti sei liberata di una testa di cazzo e non ho ancora visto tappi di champagne volare...
> 
> S*B



)) Vieni che festeggiamo insieme...da soli non si beve, che non lo sai?

Diavoletta_78


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però scusami...uno sposato che ti illude...illude di cosa?
> Minchia è sposato! magari con figli!
> 
> Cioè...io non capisco.
> ...


Ok mettiamola così...
Io mi sono sposato.
Per quanto io mi sia sperticato sul cosa comporta sposare un musicista e per di più un organista.
Lei lo ha capito solo quando ha cambiato lavoro ed è diventata oss.
Fatalità anche lei ora lavora alla domenica...

Sposi me?
Ok...
Io lavoro tutte le domeniche.
Primo dell'anno.
Natale, Pasqua e Pasquetta.
Il 15 agosto è la festa più importante del santuario.

Lo capisci?
NO...dopo ti lamenti che alla domenica lavoro.

Nessuna singles SA cosa significhi essere sposata, o per lo meno convivere con un uomo.

E sogna...no?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Credo che la tua esperienza sia un pò diversa....forse! Intanto tu sei sposata e non sola!
> Quindi di partenza i pensieri e come ci si pone in certe storie credo sia diverso!
> 
> Anche se una donna sa di essere l'amante e spera in qualcosa di diverso, non deve essere per forza sempre una scema e povera sfigata!
> ...


Non ho dato della povera sfigata a messuno. I fatti parlano. Se ti dice che sei una parentesi e resta con la moglie sei tu che ti illudi quindi nob puoi incazzarti con nessuno


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Tradimento ed etica sono due parole che fanno a pugni messe nella stessa frase. Devi capire con chi hai a che fare, e gli elementi li hai tutti. Se poi scegli di illuderti, assumitene la responsabilità quando subentra la disillusione.
> 
> Ma come fai a pretendere onestà da un traditore? Ti rendi conto che é un controsenso? A lui interessa scoparti, fregandosene di te e della moglie, racconta bugie a lei come a te.
> 
> ...


Ma l'unico traditore onesto (con. Me) l'ho beccato io.
A volte siamo noi donne che ci mettiamo nelle condizioni di farci raccontare palle e ci crediamo amche


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono svegliata credimi!
> 
> Io non sapevo che lui si stava per sposare, quando l'ho conosciuto aveva solo 27 anni e io 28, mi aveva detto di essere single si è sposato l'anno dopo....quindi di essere l'amante l'ho capito tardi!
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Nessun segnale? Weekend e feste comandate con te?


----------



## aristocat (28 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però scusami...uno sposato che ti illude...illude di cosa?
> Minchia è sposato! magari con figli!
> 
> Cioè...io non capisco.
> ...


se non ricordo male, nel caso di Diavoletta l'ammogliato è riuscito per tanto tempo a spacciarsi come single, ai suoi occhi.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> se non ricordo male, nel caso di Diavoletta l'ammogliato è riuscito per tanto tempo a spacciarsi come single, ai suoi occhi.


ma se non mi sbaglio...anche lei è sposata...
la sua è piu complicata come storia...


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma se non mi sbaglio...anche lei è sposata...
> la sua è piu complicata come storia...


ciao Annuccia
 no questa Diavoletta78 non è sposata (mi pare),è l'altra Diavoletta ad esserlo


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Annuccia
> no questa Diavoletta78 non è sposata (mi pare),è l'altra Diavoletta ad esserlo


:gabinetto:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessun segnale? Weekend e feste comandate con te?



Si farfalla, ne abbiamo già discusso un anno fa della mia situazione, c'è scritto l'ho scoperto dopo....i segnali ovvio c'erano, i problemi sono stati anche altri, ma inutile ricominciare.

Comunque resto incazzata con questa persona, voi potete dire tutte le belle cose che volete ma non è che la verità sta sempre dalla vostra parte.
Per voi esiste solo la scema che si illude, per me degli stronzi che invece si divertono a manipolare il dolore altrui, sfruttando le insicurezze e l'ingenuità. Trovo riduttivo i discorsi, le esperienze personali sono diverse, i caratteri sono diversi e non è perchè una persona è fragile o non ha autostima è necessariamente stupida o deficiente.

Come ha scritto qualcuno altrove esistono tante dipendenze! Ma voi delle donne che vivono con mariti violenti che ne pensate?
Quelle che non sono realtà? Anche quelle sono stupide? Si entra in meccanismi psicologici complessi tra "vittima" e "carnefice". C'è chi ha la forza di ribellarsi e uscirne anche dopo anni e chi non ne ha il coraggio per paura.
Credimi io vi invidio da morire, voi che avete questa forza e indipendenza! E se io non sveglia in amore come voi, non per questo mi sento deficiente!

Sono ingenua, immatura, infantile, tutto quello che vuoi ma non sono nata gattamorta e non per questo devo leggere continue offese verso donne che loro malgrado sono amanti.

Non potete sminuire il dolore e le umiliazioni, senza sapere cosa lui ha detto. Per voi è tutto facile, è sposato, stupida lei che ci crede.
A me non ha mai detto di essere sposato, è venuto a cercarmi, ha insistito su tutto, per conoscermi, per avere numero di telefono, veniva ogni fine settimana. Se non chiamavo ti ricercava e ti diceva tante cose....sono cretina io? Sicuramente!

Ma scoperto tutto, non l'ho più chiamato, tu come giudichi il suo mandarmi gli auguri per il compleanno???
Io inopportuno! Mi ha risvegliato tutto il dolore e l'incazzatura che avevo cercato di soffocare!

Non diamo sempre colpa alle amanti, cacchio! Ma se uno sta bene a casa, restasse là....


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma se non mi sbaglio...anche lei è sposata...
> la sua è piu complicata come storia...



No annuccia, io sono Diaovletta_78 e non sono sposata! L'altra che è arrivata dopo ha come nick diavoletta è quella che dici tu!

la mia storia è diversa!


Sempre e solo Diaovletta_78.....adesso vediamo con l'admin se si può cambiare il nick all'altra! Che stress!


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No annuccia, io sono Diaovletta_78 e non sono sposata! L'altra che è arrivata dopo ha come nick diavoletta è quella che dici tu!
> 
> la mia storia è diversa!
> 
> ...


Nessuna delle due è registrata, quindi admin non può cambiare nulla. Siete voi che dovete scrivere il nick ohni volta per postare.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh. una che x 3 anni se ne sta buona buona nell'angolo e si contenta delle briciole.....può avere una reazione feroce?
> 
> forse,ma solo contro di lui.     ma continuo a ritenere che non sia questo il caso


Scusate se fa scenate tipo andare dalla moglie è pazza, se non le fa è una innamorata che si accontenta delle briciole....cazzo deve fare una per voi, per essere normale e una grande donna come voi altre?? Spiegatemi, infondetemi la vostra scienza!!!!!!!!!!
Ditemi il comportamento perfetto qual è?



Diavoletta_78


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si farfalla, ne abbiamo già discusso un anno fa della mia situazione, c'è scritto l'ho scoperto dopo....i segnali ovvio c'erano, i problemi sono stati anche altri, ma inutile ricominciare.
> 
> Comunque resto incazzata con questa persona, voi potete dire tutte le belle cose che volete ma non è che la verità sta sempre dalla vostra parte.
> Per voi esiste solo la scema che si illude, per me degli stronzi che invece si divertono a manipolare il dolore altrui, sfruttando le insicurezze e l'ingenuità. Trovo riduttivo i discorsi, le esperienze personali sono diverse, i caratteri sono diversi e non è perchè una persona è fragile o non ha autostima è necessariamente stupida o deficiente.
> ...


Non ricordavo la tua storia. Se leggi bene quelli che ho acritto mi fanno incazzare le donne che si illudono nonostante i fatti parlino chiaro e le cose gli vengono dette.
Credo che il tuo caso sia diverso
Lui é stato senza dubbio uno stronzo. Non so come abbia fatto s mantenere una doppia vita senza che ne tu ne lei ve ne sccorgesse ma hai tutte le ragioni per incazzarti.
Mi domando se passava con te week e feste come l'altra non se ne sia accorta. Ma ci sono dei manipolatori molto bravi


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nessuna delle due è registrata, quindi admin non può cambiare nulla. Siete voi che dovete scrivere il nick ohni volta per postare.



Sono registratissima da un anno...per pigrizia non eseguo il login!


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sono registratissima da un anno...per pigrizia non eseguo il login!


Allora se il tuo è più vecchio puoi chiederlo all'adim, ma se l'altra non è registrata c'è poco da fare.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, la penso come te
> 
> fermo restando che lei è quel tipo di donna debole che , come tu sai bene, io DETESTO
> 
> ...



Grazie per il DETESTARMI.....tuttavia condivido, il fatto di mettere i paletti e chiudere, loro uomini!

No che ti mandano gli auguri di compleanno come niente fosse...pure a me esce il fumo dalle orecchie!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Diavoletta ciao come stai?
> ma sai quante donne subiscono il danno e la beffa e se ne stanno zitte?
> mentre i maritini se ne tornano a casa?



Flavia, scusa ma io non capisco, se le amanti lo dicono alle moglie sono stronze e piantano casini....non si fa!
Se sto zitta sono scema che ho subito....e l'ho lasciato tornare dalla moglie!

Cazzo deve fare una??? Me lo spiegate?
Se mi dite che devo fare io lo faccio, perchè ho una voglia disperata di spaccargli la faccia e tutto il resto!

Per me contenti le mogli di stare con uomini così contenti tutti....io si sono incazzata, per essere stata presa per culo! Mi ci sono voluta far prendere io, ok ne prendo coscienza! Lui però nelle mie fragilità ci si è divertito e ci ha marciato....per quanto stupida possa essere una donna come me, vi assicuro che certe uomini ci godono e ci si divertono in certe situazioni. Perchè se vedi che una persona sta male, tronchi!!!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Grazie per il DETESTARMI.....tuttavia condivido, il fatto di mettere i paletti e chiudere, loro uomini!
> 
> No che ti mandano gli auguri di compleanno come niente fosse...pure a me esce il fumo dalle orecchie!


le persone ti trattano come ti fai trattare Diavoletta.
Non farti uscire il fumo dalle orecchie, agisci mostrizzandolo.
Vedrai che cessa tutto.



ma non credo tu lo voglia, in fondo.
Anche se niente è sempre un legame


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le persone ti trattano come ti fai trattare Diavoletta.
> Non farti uscire il fumo dalle orecchie, agisci mostrizzandolo.
> Vedrai che cessa tutto.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace non poterti approvare...


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Flavia, scusa ma io non capisco, se le amanti lo dicono alle moglie sono stronze e piantano casini....non si fa!
> Se sto zitta sono scema che ho subito....e l'ho lasciato tornare dalla moglie!
> 
> Cazzo deve fare una??? Me lo spiegate?
> ...


Diavoletta, credimi capisco anche fin troppo bene quello che stai provando
io continuo a stare male come te
loro troncano, quando non gli servi più, dura da accettare ma è la realtà dei fatti


----------



## ZoDyAkO (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Flavia, scusa ma io non capisco, se le amanti lo dicono alle moglie sono stronze e piantano casini....non si fa!
> Se sto zitta sono scema che ho subito....e l'ho lasciato tornare dalla moglie!
> 
> Cazzo deve fare una??? Me lo spiegate?
> ...


L'ideale sarebbe avere la forza di non iniziare relazioni nei periodi in cui siamo fragili. Le relazioni che nascono da un bisogno possono essere molto pericolose, sono come un farmaco che crea dipendenza, e che ha tra gli effetti collaterali la ridotta capacità visiva. Bisogna stare bene con se stessi, poi il resto.

Tu ora ti stai facendo del male da sola, dopo che già te ne ha fatto lui. In fondo poteva andarti peggio, potevi esserne la moglie.

S*B


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordavo la tua storia. Se leggi bene quelli che ho acritto mi fanno incazzare le donne che si illudono nonostante i fatti parlino chiaro e le cose gli vengono dette.
> Credo che il tuo caso sia diverso
> Lui é stato senza dubbio uno stronzo. Non so come abbia fatto s mantenere una doppia vita senza che ne tu ne lei ve ne sccorgesse ma hai tutte le ragioni per incazzarti.
> Mi domando se passava con te week e feste come l'altra non se ne sia accorta. Ma ci sono dei manipolatori molto bravi



farfalla, io sono una come tante che si è voluta illudere nonostante i fatti parlassero chiaramente....questo è un dato di fatto e ne sono più che consapevole!

Non c'è stato niente di quello che dici tu, il porblema in questi casi è che certe persone sanno sfruttare le insicurezze altrui a loro vantaggio! Almeno fino a quando una non esce dal torpore di certe situazioni. Oggi, ne sono consapevole, ma ieri non ne riuscivo a uscire! Lui mi riempiva la testa di cattiverie, mi diceva cose tipo, non ti chiamo perchè discutiamo, non vengo perchè litighiamo, non c'è storia perchè tu sei così ecc....
Insomma, sempre colpa mia! Sono io che non me ne sono andata, lui sperava in questo ecc...
Per quello parlo di meccanismi psicologici.
C'è un trailer di un film, che se non ricordo male è stato postato anche qui. In cui un uomo insegna a un altro come tradire e gli dici, mentire sempre, anche davanti all'evidenza!
Insomma la moglie rientra a casa trova il marito e l'amante nel letto...lei comincia ma cosa hai fatto, lui quando? Lei: adesso! Lui dove?...e via discorrendo, insomma lui si riveste, tranquillamente l'amante anche, escono dalla camera e la moglie gli dice, cosa ti preparo per cena?

Ecco questo in sintesi il lavoro psicologico, faceva sempre in modo e maniera di farmi sentire in difetto, di prendere lucciole per lanterne ecc...

Sai quante volte ho "visto" in modo metaforico, sia chiaro, lui nel letto con la moglie? tante ma negava l'evidenza, dicendo quelle stesse cose, tanto che alla fine sembravo io la visionaria!

E se sei una ragazza insicura, ecco come finisci a perdere anni di vita!

Farfalla io invidio la tua forza e il tuo carattere, però come ho detto migliaia di volte, non puoi incazzarti con donne che sono cresciute e sono state educate diversamente. C'è una storia in ogni donna e in ogni persona, fatta di contesti sociali, familiari ecc. Ilo bagaglio di ogni persona è un insieme di tanti fattori. 
Quello che nella vita capita, dipende anche da questo. La mia ingenuità è stata mancata esperienza, purtroppo, non sono nata per affascinare, gli uomini. Non ho sex appeal, non sono capace di flirtare ecc...
Ho paura dei rapporti con l'altro sesso, il modo migliore per farmi scappare è farmi un complimento diretto o avance dirette, ad esempio.
E questo mio modo di essere, è il risultato di una vita vissuta in un certo modo....è difficile cambiare! Io nel tempo mi sono aperta ed evoluta, tantissimo. Ma sul piano affettivo, le esperienze non fatte a suo tempo, negativamente si presentano. Prima o poi tutti nella vita ne abbiamo, chi prima chi dopo!

Il mio problema è averle capite troppo tardi! oggi di sicuro neanche io mi farò più prendere per culo da un deficiente qualunque(mi auguro di non ricaderci)...ma dovevo passarci per questa strada!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> farfalla, io sono una come tante che si è voluta illudere nonostante i fatti parlassero chiaramente....questo è un dato di fatto e ne sono più che consapevole!
> 
> Non c'è stato niente di quello che dici tu, il porblema in questi casi è che certe persone sanno sfruttare le insicurezze altrui a loro vantaggio! Almeno fino a quando una non esce dal torpore di certe situazioni. Oggi, ne sono consapevole, ma ieri non ne riuscivo a uscire! Lui mi riempiva la testa di cattiverie, mi diceva cose tipo, non ti chiamo perchè discutiamo, non vengo perchè litighiamo, non c'è storia perchè tu sei così ecc....
> Insomma, sempre colpa mia! Sono io che non me ne sono andata, lui sperava in questo ecc...
> ...


Guarda che io non sono una femme fatale. Tutt'altro. Ho avuto solo mio marito nella mia vita prima dell'arrivo del mio amante. Ma sono molto esigente in amore o meglio forse tengo molto a me stessa e sono molto diffidente in generale. Mi spiace davvero per quello che hai passato. Ma allo stesso tempo mi spiace che un uomo sia in grado di trattare una donna così e lei subisca.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> L'ideale sarebbe avere la forza di non iniziare relazioni nei periodi in cui siamo fragili. Le relazioni che nascono da un bisogno possono essere molto pericolose, sono come un farmaco che crea dipendenza, e che ha tra gli effetti collaterali la ridotta capacità visiva. Bisogna stare bene con se stessi, poi il resto.
> 
> Tu ora ti stai facendo del male da sola, dopo che già te ne ha fatto lui. *In fondo poteva andarti peggio, potevi esserne la moglie.*
> 
> S*B


credimi lo so, che poteva andarmi peggio. Questo l'ho detto e ridetto e anche scritto. Ma ripeto per certe strade devi necessariamente passare! Rimandare purtroppo, rallenta solo il momento in cui dovrai percorrere alcune strade. Io prima non sapevo cosa volesse dire, volersi bene o stare bene con se stessi. 
Se non mi fossi scontrata con questa realtà prima o poi mi sarebbe capitata comunque la tegola....magari avrei sposato uno come lui!

Mi sto facendo male è vero, purtroppo si è risvegliato il dolore, dopo quel maledetto sms di auguri per il mio compleanno!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le persone ti trattano come ti fai trattare Diavoletta.
> Non farti uscire il fumo dalle orecchie, agisci mostrizzandolo.
> Vedrai che cessa tutto.
> 
> ...



E' vero tebe! Lo mostrizzo come dici tu credimi! Ma non cessa un bel niente.
Io non ho legami con lui. Quando ho scoperto che era sposato, l'ho lasciato alla sua vita. Mi sono sfogata ma non con la moglie.
Ho chiesto e fatto mille domande a lui ma poi a un certo punto ho chiuso.

Ho vissuto la mia vita, ciò che ha risvegliato quel dolore che credevo superato, è stato il messaggio. Oggi sono incazzata!


----------



## zodyako (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> credimi lo so, che poteva andarmi peggio. Questo l'ho detto e ridetto e anche scritto. Ma ripeto per certe strade devi necessariamente passare! Rimandare purtroppo, rallenta solo il momento in cui dovrai percorrere alcune strade. Io prima non sapevo cosa volesse dire, volersi bene o stare bene con se stessi.
> Se non mi fossi scontrata con questa realtà prima o poi mi sarebbe capitata comunque la tegola....magari avrei sposato uno come lui!
> 
> Mi sto facendo male è vero, purtroppo si è risvegliato il dolore, dopo quel maledetto sms di auguri per il mio compleanno!


Probabilmente ha un'app per gestire le amanti, con la disponibilità a certe pratiche, i periodi di ciclo, le stelline, e i compleanni a cui l'app manda in automatico gli auguri. Si sarà scordato di cancellarti. 

Scherzi a parte é normale che ti incazzi. Ma poi passa. Anche se mai del tutto. Peró é una esperienza da cui trarre insegnamento per non commettere errori in futuro.

S*B


----------



## aristocat (28 Luglio 2012)

zodyako ha detto:


> Probabilmente ha un'app per gestire le amanti, con la disponibilità a certe pratiche, i periodi di ciclo, le stelline, e i compleanni a cui l'app manda in automatico gli auguri. Si sarà scordato di cancellarti.
> 
> S*B


Mi sa!


----------



## Sabina_ (28 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


E hai atteso tre anni per chiudere? Grande uomo, ti sei divertito alla grande sapendo che lei era coinvolta e hai atteso di stancarti per chiudere. Dovevi lasciarla prima che cambiasse città senza prima avere un lavoro, non importa quello che lei ti dice a parole, il messaggio e' chiaro, e' venuta li' per te.
La prossima volta sceglila almeno sposata. Non puoi tenere legata a te una persona libera anche se con la tua coscienza sei a posto perché hai messo le mani avanti parlando con chiarezza con lei. Tu lo sapevi che era coinvolta, potevi farti qualche scopata e poi chiudere. Esistono anche le escort per scongiurare il pericolo del coinvolgimento se non riesci a tenerlo nei pantaloni.


----------



## Tebe (28 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E hai atteso tre anni per chiudere? Grande uomo, ti sei divertito alla grande sapendo che lei era coinvolta e hai atteso di stancarti per chiudere. Dovevi lasciarla prima che cambiasse città senza prima avere un lavoro, non importa quello che lei ti dice a parole, il messaggio e' chiaro, e' venuta li' per te.
> La prossima volta sceglila almeno sposata. Non puoi tenere legata a te una persona libera anche se con la tua coscienza sei a posto perché hai messo le mani avanti parlando con chiarezza con lei. Tu lo sapevi che era coinvolta, potevi farti qualche scopata e poi chiudere. Esistono anche le escort per scongiurare il pericolo del coinvolgimento se non riesci a tenerlo nei pantaloni.


ti è partito l'embolo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E hai atteso tre anni per chiudere? Grande uomo, ti sei divertito alla grande sapendo che lei era coinvolta e hai atteso di stancarti per chiudere. Dovevi lasciarla prima che cambiasse città senza prima avere un lavoro, non importa quello che lei ti dice a parole, il messaggio e' chiaro, e' venuta li' per te.
> *La prossima volta *sceglila almeno sposata. Non puoi tenere legata a te una persona libera anche se con la tua coscienza sei a posto perché hai messo le mani avanti parlando con chiarezza con lei. Tu lo sapevi che era coinvolta, potevi farti qualche scopata e poi chiudere. Esistono anche le escort per scongiurare il pericolo del coinvolgimento se non riesci a tenerlo nei pantaloni.


:rotfl:io non lo incoraggerei......


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

Poi io dico quante scherzano con il fuoco e poi si ritrovano innamorate?
QUante poi se la raccontano dicendo ah ma non ero innamorata?
E a chi credono di darla a bere?

Forse al conte?


----------



## Tebe (28 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi io dico quante scherzano con il fuoco e poi si ritrovano innamorate?
> QUante poi se la raccontano dicendo ah ma non ero innamorata?
> E a chi credono di darla a bere?
> 
> Forse al conte?



io mi sono innamorata di manager. 
Stronzo. Mi ha illusa!


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:io non lo incoraggerei......


Quoto! :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina_ (28 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti è partito l'embolo....:mrgreen:


Si! 
Qui con la scusa che hanno messo le mani avanti si sentono deresponsabilizzati di qualsiasi cosa. Quando dall'altra parte iniziano certe pretese se non di desidera di più la storia va chiusa. Invece c'è chi che per continuare a tenerla in piedi da' diversi contentini.


----------



## Tebe (28 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Si!
> Qui con la scusa che hanno messo le mani avanti si sentono deresponsabilizzati di qualsiasi cosa. Quando dall'altra parte iniziano certe pretese se non di desidera di più la storia va chiusa. Invece c'è chi che per continuare a tenerla in piedi da' diversi contentini.


hai ragione, però capisco entrambi. Anche la posizione del traditore, chiamato anche l inscusabile.

sai che c'è? che fa sempre male e alcune donne dovrebbero proprio evitare di infilarsi in certe storie perchè sono disastri annunciati a prescindere.

Mi farò un caffè.


----------



## Sabina_ (28 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, però capisco entrambi. Anche la posizione del traditore, chiamato anche l inscusabile.
> 
> sai che c'è? che fa sempre male e alcune donne dovrebbero proprio evitare di infilarsi in certe storie perchè sono disastri annunciati a prescindere.
> 
> Mi farò un caffè.


Ti quoto. Certe donne dovrebbero sempre evitare.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (28 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.



scusa tanto ma....
una parentesi... di tre anni?

glielo hai... "spiegato" in tutti i modo possibili?
e lei? dura di comprendonio, immagino.

bastava un'azione, una, ma chiaramente non ti faceva affatto comodo allontanarla.

sorvolo sul compiacimento nell'elencare le sue rinunce... per te.
può far più danni la vanità che la cattiveria.


----------



## Simy (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono una donna da evitare e non ho fatto casini a nessuno! Per quanto scema possa essere per voi che siete tutti bravi!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


ciao Diavoletta....la tua storia era diversa da questa! tu non sapevi che lui stava per sposarsi....

qui invece la relazione è nata in maniera diversa! se si è "illusa" mi spiace ma non può certo dire che lui gli aveva promesso qualcosa...

mi sembra leggermente diverso no?

mi spiace che tu te la sia presa...ma io resto dell'idea che se una donna frequenta consapevolmente un uomo sposato e lui è chiaro dall'inizio poi deve sbrogliarsi la matassa da sola..


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Diavoletta....la tua storia era diversa da questa! tu non sapevi che lui stava per sposarsi....
> 
> qui invece la relazione è nata in maniera diversa! se si è "illusa" mi spiace ma non può certo dire che lui gli aveva promesso qualcosa...
> 
> ...




in generale quando ci si innamora della persona sbagliata....
a scappare per primo deve essere l'innamorato....perchè le rogne sono sue...
scappare via...
se lui ti vuole ti cercherà....
e allora potrebbe essere tuo...
ma aspettare che qualcosa cambi aumentando i rischi....alimentando il desiderio di qualcosa che non c'è...


ma al cuore nn si comanda purtroppo...
però si puo prendere a pedate l'altro...:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> scusa tanto ma....
> una parentesi... di tre anni?
> 
> glielo hai... "spiegato" in tutti i modo possibili?
> ...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami ma...io non amo questo tipo di donne, proprio per niente.
> Liberatene subito.
> Senza pietà.
> Sono dei vampiri emotivi e basta.



Nonostante neanche io non ami certi tipi di donne....

Lui dove era nei tre anni che lei ha rinunciato a tanto per lui??
ora io non è che approvi questi comportamenti ( di lei)
Ma perchè lui ha lasciato che le cose andassero così oltre ??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Grazie per il DETESTARMI.....tuttavia condivido, il fatto di mettere i paletti e chiudere, loro uomini!
> 
> No che ti mandano gli auguri di compleanno come niente fosse...pure a me esce il fumo dalle orecchie!



ma tesoro non metterla sul personale

rispondendo a farfalla ho fatto riferimento a una storia che io e lei conosciamo molto bene

comunque sì: detesto che una donna si faccia mettere i piedi in testa nonostante sia in possesso di tutti gli strumenti per discernere e capire con chi ha che fare, come il caso dell'amante di questo nuovo iscritto


----------



## lunaiena (28 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, però capisco entrambi. Anche la posizione del traditore, chiamato anche l inscusabile.
> 
> sai che c'è? che fa sempre male e alcune donne dovrebbero proprio evitare di infilarsi in certe storie perchè sono disastri annunciati a prescindere.
> 
> Mi farò un caffè.



Forse una camomilla!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Luglio 2012)

Mi unisco alla discussione.

Mi ricordo di un post di Tebe in cui chiedeva pareri... di chi sono le responsabilità quando un matrimonio si spezza? Solo del traditore, o anche dell'amante?

La mia opinione qui è quella che avevo all'epoca.
Ovvero, dipende dalle persone.

Perchè sì, esistono donne che riderebbero in faccia all'amante di diavoletta_78 (scrivo amante per mancanza di un miglior termine, scusami...) e gli pianterebbero amabilmente il tacco nello stomaco. No, non un tacco dodici, uno di quelli a pianta larga, che è peggio.

Ci sono donne stupide.

E ci sono donne come tante. Forti, fortissime in certe cose e fragili in altre. Con debolezze sentimentali che vengono da una vita di carenze affettive. Donne "immature" perchè inesperte, manipolabili perchè "bisognose".

E se un uomo sposato gioca con queste, sarebbe da castrare sulla pubblica piazza. Metaforicamente.

Esempio che facevo sull'altra discussione: ho un amico diabetico. Se è una persona che so farsi i suoi conti, responsabile, gli posso pure offrire una torta, so che se la mangia è perchè sa a che cosa va incontro.
Se il mio amico è più fragile, dalla forza di volontà magari al momento scossa da altro -mettiamo che sta pure smettendo di fumare- e gli offro la stessa torta, sono da fustigare.

Gli stessi uomini, non sono tutti uguali.
Ci sono modi e modi di non promettere nulla.
"sai, sei una fantastica scopata, mi andrebbe di continuare a vederci occasionalmente" è una cosa.
Ma ci sono infiniti modi in cui un uomo può non promettere nulla e intanto stringere un amo. O lasciare colpevolmente che la donna se lo stringa da sè.

Un mio conoscente. Sposato. Che detesto. Amanti a decine. 
Una, da scopata e via, gli piace così tanto che se la "ripassa" più e più volte, nell'arco di mesi. Lei, chiara, dice che non vuole una storia impegnativa.
Lui... senza alcun motivo, neanche mezzo.. inizia a dirle ti amo, sei l'unica -ne frequentava altre- etc etc.
Lei, alla fine si è innamorata. E lui quando si è stancato è sparito.

Ora gli è ripresa la fregna di lei e la vuole ricontattare. L'ho fatto avvertire che se ci prova faccio un casino inenarrabile.

Non so... forse perchè non vedo il tradimento come il peggiore dei crimini, penso che anche chi tradisce rimane un essere umano, che mi sembra normale continuare a distribuire le responsabilità come farei in altri casi.
E io mi sento responsabile, in parte, delle persone con cui interagisco. (questa andrebbe forse spiegata meglio, ma ora non mi va)


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Luglio 2012)

E' che mi ricordo sempre, fin troppo bene, delle MIE debolezze.
Ohi, io sono quella che si è messa a litigare furiosamente con un professore all'università dandogli dell'incompetente davanti a tutta la classe.
Sbattevamo le mani sulla cattedre e alla fine due mie amiche mi hanno trascinato via, una per un braccio e una per l'altro.

Sono quella che ha fatto spostare una fila di 300 persone (per favore fareste due passi a sinistra? Grazie -big smile) per parcheggiare la macchina. Gruppetto per gruppetto, tutti spostati. E la macchina era parcheggiata dentro il cinema in pratica 

Sono quella che ha arringato 5 giovinotti energumenosi testosteronici cannati per aver fatto piangere una mia amica, e li ho spediti a chiederle scusa. E correvano.

Sono quella che ieri, Fra in collo, bagagli, ho scelto i due meno carichi, mi sono parata davanti a mano tesa, ho intimato ALT! e *poi* ho chiesto con un bel sorriso se gentilmente mi portavano i bagagli fino ai bus  (carinissimi, uno mi ha detto che era appena diventato papà e si sentiva particolarmente sensibile al riguardo)

Sono quella che al liceo ha detto alla prof quello che si meritava. In piedi davanti alla classe. Se lo meritava (a parte essere una presuntuosa finta moderna, costringeva i compagni più timidi e deboli a dare i voti sulle interrogazioni degli altri, e li torturava anche per un quarto d'ora fino a che non davano voti bassi. Cazzo, glielo avevo detto in privato cosa provocava in una classe conflittuale come la nostra, non mi ha ascoltato, e quando mi ha chiesto di fare la stessa cosa ho ripetuto.) E' diventata bianca dalla rabbia. Goduria.

Sono quella che il mio capo quando mi vede incazzata sul lavoro mi gira lontano.

Ma bastava e spesso purtroppo ancora basta appena una parola di mio marito, per rendermi una gelatina molle.
Mi odio per questo. E sono *anni *che ci combatto e ragiono e tutto, e ancora lui sa dove colpire.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (29 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> resto dell'idea che se una donna frequenta consapevolmente un uomo sposato e lui è chiaro dall'inizio poi deve sbrogliarsi la matassa da sola..



anch'io sono dell'idea che, uomo o donna che sia, se si frequenta una persona sposata, se ne debbano poi assumere tutte le conseguenze e i rischi del caso... e, aggiungo, non ci sono alibi.

mi sembra invece discorso pretestuoso quello sulla "chiarezza dall'inizio".
se una storia viene portata avanti per anni, come nel caso in questione, riesce difficile credere in una onestà di base, quanto piuttosto in una preventiva deresponsabilizzazione, proprio perchè si è coscienti del dove si vuole e si andrà a parare... 

"la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo", ci dice lui, ma non sono riuscito ad applicarla.
ok, vogliamo dire che è stato debole e non possiamo crocifiggerlo per questo, bene, ma adesso, dopo tre anni, affermare: "sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo", quale senso o utilità può avere se non per se stesso e la propria coscienza?
questa assunzione di colpa comporterà forse qualcosa di concreto e dannoso nella sua vita? 

a me sembra che lui resti ancora e soltanto nel campo comodo delle parole, mentre questa donna, sbagliando clamorosamente e suo malgrado, di fatti ne ha compiuti fin troppi.
e a me, umanamente, dispiace.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Diavoletta....la tua storia era diversa da questa! tu non sapevi che lui stava per sposarsi....
> 
> qui invece la relazione è nata in maniera diversa! se si è "illusa" mi spiace ma non può certo dire che lui gli aveva promesso qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Simy, lo so che è diverso, è chiaro che io non mi sarei mai mischiata in questa storia se solo avessi saputo! Tuttavia, mi sento uguale a queste donne, perchè pur non avendo la certezza i segnali c'erano tutti.

Non mi piace che si generalizzi, sulle persone e neanche si può pretendere che tutti siano uguali. 
Ieri avrei detto anche io le stesse cose, hai scelto tu un uomo sposato, cavoli tuoi! Oggi, purtroppo non mi sento di giudicarla!


Io ho un amica fidanzata da nove anni, che ha tradito il ragazzo. Non l'ho condannata, le sono stata vicina. 
Sono innamorati? Da esterna e, non è solo parere mio, sembrano due che si fanno compagnia, per non stare da soli.
Parlando con lei è evidente che non c'è quello che qui tutti chiamano amore.
Ma non lo lascia! Mi ha detto tu non puoi capire come mi sento io....

Insomma resta con il suo amico di letto, perchè per me è solo una persona che le tiene compagnia! 

Ti assicuro che è tutto fuorchè stupida, eppure, credimi la solitudine non piace a nessuno! E ci sono tante, tantissime persone,  che preferiscono lo status da impegnati a quelli di single! Anche se per emozionarsi e provare un brivido devono tradire.

Oppure viceversa c'è chi si accontenta delle briciole, perchè un bacio senza amore è sempre meglio del niente assoluto.

Sai quante volte sono partita con le migliori convinzioni e poi ho cambiato idea? Infinite! 
Io se potessi aiuterei, invece di condannare, queste donne! Che sono donne come me, donne che devono capire la loro importanza, perchè nessuno gli ha insegnato cosa voleva dire, volersi bene!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che io non sono una femme fatale. Tutt'altro. Ho avuto solo mio marito nella mia vita prima dell'arrivo del mio amante. Ma sono molto esigente in amore o meglio forse tengo molto a me stessa e sono molto diffidente in generale. Mi spiace davvero per quello che hai passato. Ma allo stesso tempo mi spiace che un uomo sia in grado di trattare una donna così e lei subisca.


Lo so, infatti oggi sono incazzata, con me stessa, per essere stata stupida e con lui, per essere stato tanto meschino! Perchè per me nel mio caso, lui è davvero un uomo tanto triste se gode nel dolore altrui.

Ripeto, purtroppo non ho avuto la fortuna di essere un carattere forte, sono cresciuta con miliardi di insicurezze e io pago questo!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sì, è arrivato il momento di chiudere, troppe implicazioni, troppi sentimenti, troppi pensieri.. la scelta l'ho fatta da tempo, ma tra la scelta e l'avere le palle di applicarla ce ne corre.. sta male se non ci vediamo, sta male se non ci sentiamo, sta male se scelgo di stare a casa invece di stare con lei, se non esco a pranzo, se mi incavolo perchè si è trasferita, è senza lavoro e non fa nulla per cercarne uno. e dovrei credere che va bene così ? sono 3 anni, nei quali le ho spiegato in ogni modo possibile che sarebbe stata solo una parentesi.. ha giurato che non lasciava il lavoro per me, che non cambiava città per me, che le andava bene che le dedicassi il poco tempo libero che avevo.. ed invece stava male.. ha rinunciato anche a farsi una famiglia sua, il suo grande sogno.. no, sicuramente ho le mie colpe e me le assumo, ma ora devo chiudere, per il bene di tutti.
> scusate lo sfogo.


Ciao,

ci sono due linguaggi ... le parole ... e i fatti ... 

in parole hai spiegato ...

ma con i fatti ... sei rimasto, nonostante lei facesse ... 

rimedia subito ... 

sienne


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> anch'io sono dell'idea che, uomo o donna che sia, se si frequenta una persona sposata, se ne debbano poi assumere tutte le conseguenze e i rischi del caso... e, aggiungo, non ci sono alibi.
> 
> mi sembra invece discorso pretestuoso quello sulla "chiarezza dall'inizio".
> se una storia viene portata avanti per anni, come nel caso in questione, riesce difficile credere in una onestà di base, quanto piuttosto in una preventiva deresponsabilizzazione, proprio perchè si è coscienti del dove si vuole e si andrà a parare...
> ...


Mi associo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Simy, lo so che è diverso, è chiaro che io non mi sarei mai mischiata in questa storia se solo avessi saputo! Tuttavia, mi sento uguale a queste donne, perchè pur non avendo la certezza i segnali c'erano tutti.
> 
> Non mi piace che si generalizzi, sulle persone e neanche si può pretendere che tutti siano uguali.
> Ieri avrei detto anche io le stesse cose, hai scelto tu un uomo sposato, cavoli tuoi! Oggi, purtroppo non mi sento di giudicarla!
> ...


Si certe donne ci lasciano il cuore...
Perchè
Non erano capaci di fare altrimenti...
Restano con un pugno di mosche...
Io non le condanno
So nelle mie carni come si sta ad essere innamorati
per

niente...

Non mi piace che si dia a loro delle stupide illuse...

no non mi piace...

Aiutiamole a capire
che si meritavano di meglio...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si certe donne ci lasciano il cuore...
> Perchè
> Non erano capaci di fare altrimenti...
> Restano con un pugno di mosche...
> ...



Grazie Conte! Ti quoto!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## DreamTheater (30 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E hai atteso tre anni per chiudere? Grande uomo, ti sei divertito alla grande sapendo che lei era coinvolta e hai atteso di stancarti per chiudere. Dovevi lasciarla prima che cambiasse città senza prima avere un lavoro, non importa quello che lei ti dice a parole, il messaggio e' chiaro, e' venuta li' per te.
> La prossima volta sceglila almeno sposata. Non puoi tenere legata a te una persona libera anche se con la tua coscienza sei a posto perché hai messo le mani avanti parlando con chiarezza con lei. Tu lo sapevi che era coinvolta, potevi farti qualche scopata e poi chiudere. Esistono anche le escort per scongiurare il pericolo del coinvolgimento se non riesci a tenerlo nei pantaloni.


cara simpaticona, come fai ad emettere giudizio e condanna nei confronti di uno sconosciuto, avendo solo letto poche righe su un forum ? Usando un po' di logica, se avessi voluto farmi qualche scopata avrei almeno avuto il gusto di cambiare spesso partner.. oltretutto sminuisci la mia "amante", che ti assicuro essere abbastanza sveglia da poter riconoscere una scopata da una storia. In ultimo il ciclo di scopate si chiude molto facilmente smettendo di scopare, non con mesi di discorsi e dolore (e questo sfogo su un forum tanto per parlarne con qualcuno che non conoscendoti non dovrebbe giudicare).. :up:


----------



## DreamTheater (30 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> scusa tanto ma....
> una parentesi... di tre anni?
> 
> glielo hai... "spiegato" in tutti i modo possibili?
> ...



questa la quoto, e ci sto ragionando sopra.. non è il solito giudizio..


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> anch'io sono dell'idea che, uomo o donna che sia, se si frequenta una persona sposata, se ne debbano poi assumere tutte le conseguenze e i rischi del caso... e, aggiungo, non ci sono alibi.
> 
> mi sembra invece discorso pretestuoso quello sulla "chiarezza dall'inizio".
> se una storia viene portata avanti per anni, come nel caso in questione, riesce difficile credere in una onestà di base, quanto piuttosto in una preventiva deresponsabilizzazione, proprio perchè si è coscienti del dove si vuole e si andrà a parare...
> ...


Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> scusa tanto ma....
> una parentesi... di tre anni?
> 
> glielo hai... "spiegato" in tutti i modo possibili?
> ...


Riquoto.


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> cara simpaticona, come fai ad emettere giudizio e condanna nei confronti di uno sconosciuto, avendo solo letto poche righe su un forum ? Usando un po' di logica, se avessi voluto farmi qualche scopata avrei almeno avuto il gusto di cambiare spesso partner.. oltretutto sminuisci la mia "amante", che ti assicuro essere abbastanza sveglia da poter riconoscere una scopata da una storia. In ultimo il ciclo di scopate si chiude molto facilmente smettendo di scopare, non con mesi di discorsi e dolore (e questo sfogo su un forum tanto per parlarne con qualcuno che non conoscendoti non dovrebbe giudicare).. :up:


Caro lele,
mi sono permessa di giudicare perché so come vanno certe cose. Sono anch'io un'amante con la differenza che sono sposata, e ti assicuro che questo fa un'enorme differenza.
Ammetti tu stesso che non cercavi la scopata, ma allora che cercavi da una donna single che si e' coinvolta in una storia con te innamorandosi? Sono chiari sai i segnali quando c'è coinvolgimento. Mi chiedo, e dovresti chiedertelo anche tu, perché hai aspettato tre anni per lasciarla, perché hai atteso che lei lasciasse il lavoro e cambiasse città per te?
Io non sminuisco la tua amante, anzi la comprendo benissimo. Lei avrà sentito che eri coinvolto anche tu, avrà visto che la vostra storia continuava, avrà ingenuamente sperato che tu nel tempo cominciassi a valutare un cambiamento. E se lei sperava questo, probabilmente a livello non verbale tu le mandavi dei messaggi di un certo tipo. Non diamo sempre la colpa alle donne che si illudono.

Continuo comunque a ribadire che potevi fermarti prima. Le hai ipotecato la vita per anni. Se sai che non puoi offrire di più cerca storie extra che siano solo scopate non impegnative.... ma a certi queste non bastano, vero? Anche voi uomini volete di più....


----------



## DreamTheater (30 Luglio 2012)

nel tuo "voi uomini" si percepisce il rancore che nutri, frutto di chissà quale esperienza di vita negativa, magari l'ultima in corso. Non hai torto in linea di massima, ma forse questo rancore ti preclude un po' di obiettività. In primis dovresti approfondire la conoscenza della persona che ti accingi a criticare; evidentemente non ho interrotto prima la storia per un motivo che non ha nulla a che vedere con la tua esperienza: semplicemente mi sono "innamorato" anche io.. forse è per questo che ho creduto a lei ogni volta che mi giurava di non cambiare vita solo per me, ma perchè ne aveva bisogno. La "rabbia" che ho adesso è nata solo dal fatto che lei non sembra felice (ed è una mia opinione, a detta di lei è tutto ok), e vorrei che provasse a cambiare vita. Vorrei solo interrompere la relazione fisica, non il bel rapporto che ci lega, vorrei che fosse libera di avere una storia tutta sua, niente di più..


----------



## lothar57 (30 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> nel tuo "voi uomini" si percepisce il rancore che nutri, frutto di chissà quale esperienza di vita negativa, magari l'ultima in corso. Non hai torto in linea di massima, ma forse questo rancore ti preclude un po' di obiettività. In primis dovresti approfondire la conoscenza della persona che ti accingi a criticare; evidentemente non ho interrotto prima la storia per un motivo che non ha nulla a che vedere con la tua esperienza: semplicemente mi sono "innamorato" anche io.. forse è per questo che ho creduto a lei ogni volta che mi giurava di non cambiare vita solo per me, ma perchè ne aveva bisogno. La "rabbia" che ho adesso è nata solo dal fatto che lei non sembra felice (ed è una mia opinione, a detta di lei è tutto ok), e vorrei che provasse a cambiare vita. Vorrei solo interrompere la relazione fisica, non il bel rapporto che ci lega, vorrei che fosse libera di avere una storia tutta sua, niente di più..


 Caro Lele,buongiorno,io ho storia simile da un'anno,lei single giovanissima..visti pochissimo,non siamo innamorati,e ci mancherebbe..non ho tempo per dirti il perche',ma a seguito ''lite''qualche gg fa'le ho dato un 'elegante benservito,pensavo anche lei stufa...invece mi ha scritto ''tengo a te e tvb''....bisogna stare attenti!!Per fortuna lei partita giovedi',e tornera' a fine agosto..io avro'da fare..e ci penseremo  meta'settembre.Di sicuro la tua''fine''non la faro'.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Caro lele,
> mi sono permessa di giudicare perché so come vanno certe cose. Sono anch'io un'amante con la differenza che sono sposata, e ti assicuro che questo fa un'enorme differenza.
> Ammetti tu stesso che non cercavi la scopata, ma allora che cercavi da una donna single che si e' coinvolta in una storia con te innamorandosi? Sono chiari sai i segnali quando c'è coinvolgimento. Mi chiedo, e dovresti chiedertelo anche tu, perché hai aspettato tre anni per lasciarla, perché hai atteso che lei lasciasse il lavoro e cambiasse città per te?
> Io non sminuisco la tua amante, anzi la comprendo benissimo. Lei avrà sentito che eri coinvolto anche tu, avrà visto che la vostra storia continuava, avrà ingenuamente sperato che tu nel tempo cominciassi a valutare un cambiamento. E se lei sperava questo, probabilmente a livello non verbale tu le mandavi dei messaggi di un certo tipo. Non diamo sempre la colpa alle donne che si illudono.
> ...



ciao Saby..concordo con molto...il finale no pero'...non vogliamo di piu'..lo facciamo,anzi lo fanno credere.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> nel tuo "voi uomini" si percepisce il rancore che nutri, frutto di chissà quale esperienza di vita negativa, magari l'ultima in corso. Non hai torto in linea di massima, ma forse questo rancore ti preclude un po' di obiettività. In primis dovresti approfondire la conoscenza della persona che ti accingi a criticare; evidentemente non ho interrotto prima la storia per un motivo che non ha nulla a che vedere con la tua esperienza: semplicemente mi sono "innamorato" anche io.. forse è per questo che ho creduto a lei ogni volta che mi giurava di non cambiare vita solo per me, ma perchè ne aveva bisogno. La "rabbia" che ho adesso è nata solo dal fatto che lei non sembra felice (ed è una mia opinione, a detta di lei è tutto ok), e vorrei che provasse a cambiare vita. Vorrei solo interrompere la relazione fisica, non il bel rapporto che ci lega, vorrei che fosse libera di avere una storia tutta sua, niente di più..


Niente rancore... ma tu secondo me te la stai raccontando, ti sei preparato un bell'alibino e adesso lo stai esibendo. Addirittura innamorato, eh? beh, allora... se eri innamorato avevi il diritto di non accorgerti di nulla, di credere alla versione che ti addossava meno responsabilità. Una domanda sola: per caso hai detto anche a lei in questi 3 anni che eri innamorato?


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> nel tuo "voi uomini" si percepisce il rancore che nutri, frutto di chissà quale esperienza di vita negativa, magari l'ultima in corso. Non hai torto in linea di massima, ma forse questo rancore ti preclude un po' di obiettività. In primis dovresti approfondire la conoscenza della persona che ti accingi a criticare; evidentemente non ho interrotto prima la storia per un motivo che non ha nulla a che vedere con la tua esperienza: *semplicemente mi sono "innamorato" anche io.. *forse è per questo che ho creduto a lei ogni volta che mi giurava di non cambiare vita solo per me, ma perchè ne aveva bisogno. La "rabbia" che ho adesso è nata solo dal fatto che lei non sembra felice (ed è una mia opinione, a detta di lei è tutto ok), e vorrei che provasse a cambiare vita. Vorrei solo interrompere la relazione fisica, non il bel rapporto che ci lega, vorrei che fosse libera di avere una storia tutta sua, niente di più..


questa frase cambia un tantinello le cose....se lo hai detto pure a lei ha fatto la frittata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa frase cambia un tantinello le cose....se lo hai detto pure a lei ha fatto la frittata!


già.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> già.


......vediamo che ci dice :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' ovvio che tu le voglia bene e lei dovrebbe volerne a te sapendo stare al suo posto


Scusami farfalla, ma questa frase è di uno sconvolgente e brutto che non hai idea, sono corretto e se ti trovi una disapprovazione è la mia, perchè comporta davvero che le relazioni sociali non si basano su parti umane ma solo su contratti.
Lei si è probabilmente emotivamente legata a lui e lui ha sbagliato a prescindere dall'essere stato chiaro dal non capire che sarebbe successo. Lei non aveva una famiglia, era una donna single e ha voluto credere che le parole dette fossero meno importanti delle emozioni scambiate, quello che hai detto è invece la dimostrazione che l'amore non esiste e neppure l'amicizia, che siamo solo sotto contratti vari.


----------



## DreamTheater (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Niente rancore... ma tu secondo me te la stai raccontando, ti sei preparato un bell'alibino e adesso lo stai esibendo. Addirittura innamorato, eh? beh, allora... se eri innamorato avevi il diritto di non accorgerti di nulla, di credere alla versione che ti addossava meno responsabilità. Una domanda sola: per caso hai detto anche a lei in questi 3 anni che eri innamorato?


ovviamente si, e lo siamo ancora.. e la cosa potrebbe tranquillamente andare avanti ancora per chissà quanto.. sono io che mi sono fissato con l'idea che lei non sia felice.. sarebbe folle esserlo accontentandosi del poco tempo che ho..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ovviamente si, e lo siamo ancora.. e la cosa potrebbe tranquillamente andare avanti ancora per chissà quanto.. sono io che mi sono fissato con l'idea che lei non sia felice.. sarebbe folle esserlo accontentandosi del poco tempo che ho..


quindi le hai detto che sei innamorato??? a allora adesso che pretendi da lei? è normale che si sia illusa....


----------



## milli (30 Luglio 2012)

e ma allora le cose a me sembrano un pochino diverse no? Se, come scrivi, eri anche tu, o sei tuttora, innamorato e per giunta glielo hai anche detto, come faceva lei a non illudersi! Anzi non era un'illusione quanto una realtà tanto è vero che lei ha impostato la sua vita in funzione della vostra storia.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> e ma allora le cose a me sembrano un pochino diverse no? Se, come scrivi, eri anche tu, o sei tuttora, innamorato e per giunta glielo hai anche detto, come faceva lei a non illudersi! Anzi non era un'illusione quanto una realtà tanto è vero che lei ha impostato la sua vita in funzione della vostra storia.



quoto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ovviamente si, e lo siamo ancora.. e la cosa potrebbe tranquillamente andare avanti ancora per chissà quanto.. sono io che mi sono fissato con l'idea che lei non sia felice.. sarebbe folle esserlo accontentandosi del poco tempo che ho..


Ecco, dopo questa risposta io mi ritiro in buon ordine. Perchè per me in questa storia sei stato di un egoismo imperdonabile, e vuoi anche l'assoluzione. Mi spiace.


----------



## DreamTheater (30 Luglio 2012)

la realtà è che innamorato o no non lascerò mai la mia famiglia e non dedicherò all'altra un secondo di più di quello che posso.. di che si illude allora ? di poter andare avanti così tutta la vita ? a me sembra assurdo, e per questo preferirei chiudere qui.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto!


credo che la parola "innamorato/a" la si usi con troppa leggerezza


----------



## milli (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, dopo questa risposta io mi ritiro in buon ordine. Perchè per me in questa storia sei stato di un egoismo imperdonabile, e vuoi anche l'assoluzione. Mi spiace.


mi associo


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ovviamente si, e lo siamo ancora.. e la cosa potrebbe tranquillamente andare avanti ancora per chissà quanto.. sono io che mi sono fissato con l'idea che lei non sia felice.. sarebbe folle esserlo accontentandosi del poco tempo che ho..


Non ho ben capito cosa ti trattiene dal lasciare tua moglie.
Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## DreamTheater (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, dopo questa risposta io mi ritiro in buon ordine. Perchè per me in questa storia sei stato di un egoismo imperdonabile, e vuoi anche l'assoluzione. Mi spiace.



Assoluzione un ciufolo fritto.. io qui leggo pareri ed elaboro, ma spesso ottengo sentenze. Le mie colpe le conosco e me le tengo..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> la realtà è che innamorato o no non lascerò mai la mia famiglia e non dedicherò all'altra un secondo di più di quello che posso.. di che si illude allora ? di poter andare avanti così tutta la vita ? a me sembra assurdo, e per questo preferirei chiudere qui.


si illude che un giorno tu possa essere suo...e si accontenta delle briciole!
è li l'errore...l'averle detto che anche tu sei innamorato! non è assurdo dal suo punto di vista...anzi devo dire che è più che legittimo!

in ogni caso si, chiudila qui e non farle più male di quanto già tu ne abbia fatto!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa frase cambia un tantinello le cose....se lo hai detto pure a lei ha fatto la frittata!


Quoto
Cambia completamente il discorso che ha fatto fin ad ora


----------



## milli (30 Luglio 2012)

con questo pensiero chiudo davvero.
Vero come dicevi qualche post sopra che non si può giudicare una persona da qualche frase, ma leggendo quello che hai scritto appari come un gran superficiale che permette ad una donna che sai innamorata di te di stravolgere la sua vita in funzione della vostra storia, le fai credere a parole e credo anche con i fatti di essere innamorato a tua volta e poi ti permetti anche di decidere per lei la chiusura della storia perchè pensi che il tempo che le puoi dedicare è poco e lei non è felice. Ma chi sei Dio per decidere sulla vita degli altri così? Scusa ma è davvero troppo.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Luglio 2012)

Ecco, quello che intendevo che c'è modo e modo di "essere chiari fin dall'inizio"...

Lele, ma come intendi "prenderti le tue responsabilità"?
Ammetti dentro di te di aver sbagliato, e stop? 

La puoi aiutare a ritornare nella sua città, a trovarsi un nuovo lavoro? Puoi FARE qualcosa di concreto per lei, per aiutarla a cominciare qualcosa di nuovo?


----------



## DreamTheater (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si illude che un giorno tu possa essere suo...e si accontenta delle briciole!
> è li l'errore...l'averle detto che anche tu sei innamorato! non è assurdo dal suo punto di vista...anzi devo dire che è più che legittimo!
> 
> in ogni caso si, chiudila qui e non farle più male di quanto già tu ne abbia fatto!



Certo che la chiudo, almeno dal punto di vista fisico.. lascerò a lei scegliere se chiudere anche tutti gli altri canali.

Già che ci sono chiudo anche il thread, scusatemi ma non sono in grado di lavare i panni sporchi qui.. Le critiche fanno male, ovviamente, ma almeno vorrei guardare in faccia chi le emette. :up:


----------



## DreamTheater (30 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito cosa ti trattiene dal lasciare tua moglie.
> Quanti anni ha tua figlia?



2000 implicazioni ed anche problemi pratici. il resto è vita privata. saluti


----------

